# new pup



## Rose McQuitta (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey, i'm a foster for the local pound and they brought in this 5 mos gsd pup who they deemed as aggressive and unadobtable so they were gonna put her down. so i fostered her. i took her to the local schH club to get an eval, and was told that she _could_ be a nice prospect. 
so far we have started private lessons at the club
no toys unless they are through me
however i have let her play with my other gsd who is not very dominant at all
she's teething right now but she loves to tug, which i do only for about 20 sec when she's right out of the crate
i'm new to this so any and all advice would be greatly appreciated. the last thing i want to do is screw up a potentially good dog


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Too aggressive at 5 months.... retards....sounds like it could be a good pup


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

I get sick of seeing people evaluate them on tv. Putting there hand in a dogs bowl that they don't know while there eating and hungry. Oh he growled thats not good he's gona have to be put down. Makes me wana go find them while there eatin a nice steak walk over right when there about to eat put my hands on there steak squish there baked potato and when they get pissed and snap at me recomend they be put down them self. Some of the tests they do along with that one are rediculous.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You know the hand on the stick thing really irritates me. Buko and Soda just eat when you put the bowls down, and I have never seen them care if I am taking a toy out of the crate or livi is trying to eat out of their bowls, but I just think that they might get weird with the stick as well, and these dogs just don't care at ALL about what you are doing to their food.

One day I am going to take them somewhere and see what they do with that stupid fake hand thing. Dumbest test on the planet.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm with you on that. And I think my dogs would bite the damn stick if they didn't turn on the stick holder and go into a bark and hold.



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You know the hand on the stick thing really irritates me. Buko and Soda just eat when you put the bowls down, and I have never seen them care if I am taking a toy out of the crate or livi is trying to eat out of their bowls, but I just think that they might get weird with the stick as well, and these dogs just don't care at ALL about what you are doing to their food.
> 
> One day I am going to take them somewhere and see what they do with that stupid fake hand thing. Dumbest test on the planet.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You know the hand on the stick thing really irritates me. Buko and Soda just eat when you put the bowls down, and I have never seen them care if I am taking a toy out of the crate or livi is trying to eat out of their bowls, but I just think that they might get weird with the stick as well, and these dogs just don't care at ALL about what you are doing to their food.
> 
> One day I am going to take them somewhere and see what they do with that stupid fake hand thing. Dumbest test on the planet.


 
Makes me cringe every time the "have" to put down what appears to be a good dog because of that stick in the glove crap!
It's nothing more then a CYA thing for the pound/shelter that evals the dog but why can't they find someone that is willing to take on the dogs with this "problem"?! :evil:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Worse than the hand on the stick thing is the toddler sized doll used to approximate a kid approaching the dogs dish while some nitwit talks in high pitched tones while bouncing the it toward the dog. 
Dogs being such abstract thinkers and all.... :roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Worse than the hand on the stick thing is the toddler sized doll used to approximate a kid approaching the dogs dish while some nitwit talks in high pitched tones while bouncing the it toward the dog.
> Dogs being such abstract thinkers and all.... :roll:


I would have had to shoot most of the dogs I had when my daughters were growing up. 
Makes me shudder just thinking about all the deadly frickin doll killers I had!:-o 
I reciently had to use a 2x4 to get one my grandaughter's doll away from her Chi dog.
I wont go into details cause it wasn't pretty! :-o :-& :-&


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

We can all chalk that ridiculous test up to Sue Sternberg. That being said, RG can be dangerous and it's a simple enough behavior to modify, so why live with it? As competent handlers and trainers, responsible working dog or pet owners, it is our responsibility to make sure our dogs are not a danger. I think the sentiment among the shelter community is that a dog that exhibits RG should be euthanized because there are simply not enough resources or time to deal with them. Just too many other dogs that do not exhibit this behavior to "waste" the time to work with the ones that do. It sucks, but if you want to do something about it, volunteer at your local shelter and make a difference. The sad reality is even so called "no-kill" shelters are euthing good dogs for very minor RG.


----------

